# Sokka and Katara <3



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

We collected our furbabies today  and they are just so so beautiful!! eating better than I expected also, straight to the food, and using the litter tray well to.

I thought I'd share some pictures of them both :001_wub::001_wub:

They are so playful, Sokka (pronounced Sacka) is the boy black one, and Katara is the little tabby girl  couldn't be happier with them both, they are currently sleeping on the couch lol! slept on me for a while also, which I loved, but had to move them, to get my elder girls to bed lol! now they are hogging my seat :lol:  xx


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awwww. They are absolutely gorgeous. Can't believe how quickly they are settling. I think getting two must help a lot. Look forward to hearing lots of updates on their progress.

Maureen


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww they are both beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: Congratulations  xx

Look forward to hearing all about their little antics and seeing lots more pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adorable little rascals :001_wub: I *love*that last picture


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww gorgeous so very cute._


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Aww, they are so tiny and cute! 

Love the last pic with the claws out, cheeky monster!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

O already Sokka is a wild little devil lol! Into everything although likes his cuddles to lol! Katara is a mummy's girl, likes to cuddle and purr in beside me up at my neck lol she is so cosy.

Thanks everyone, they have been to their food bowls 3 times now, i think Sokka had a little pee pee on the carpet, but I'll just keep guiding him to the litter tray. Katara has been fine so far with the litter tray. They have both been playing in it, although Sokka has been trying to eat it, so I've been taking it out of his mouth.

But for them not even being here a day yet they are both settling in brilliantly  

xx


----------



## Moonhare (Apr 21, 2012)

They are both so beautiful!!  I think it's great that they have each other... Omi has moments where she looks a bit lost without her littermates..  but she is an adventurous little thing and hopefully she will settle..

I don't know about you but I'm exhausted tonight, must be all the excitement!! :lol:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Your little girl is beautiful moonhare  
I'm exhausted to lol! Now we have our kitties we can rest eh. 
I currently have katara sleeping on my chest and sokka is sleeping behind my head lol 

Hope tonight goes well for us both


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous, glad they are settiling in so well


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Congratulations on your new additions, 2 kittens is Double the fun


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! They are soooooooooo cuteeee!
I love the name Katara, too


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone x

They are both using the litter tray well now, sokka did poops this morning hoping katara does them soon to, but she has been doing pees lol which i am sure you all wanted to know lol!

They have been playfully fighting and playing with everything, they are currently playing with a gift bag lol xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

some more pics taken this morning xx


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Your kitties are home!!! 

Congrats LRL they are adorable! ...I especially love the pic with the claws out too ...that would make a great caption competition pic! 

Wishing you lots of furry purry cuddles and fun!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Merrimate  they are both just darling :001_wub: :001_wub:

such lovely kitties, they are having a snooze again lol! I forgot how many sleeps kittens have lol, but very active when they are awake x


----------



## Moonhare (Apr 21, 2012)

So lovely being new mums.. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww they are both Adorable hun  so glad they are settling in well u will have so much to look forward to with them  :thumbup:xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks  I just missed having cats so much, and now we have our kittens, it feels complete here now  xx


----------

